# [The Digit Tutorials Index][Classified][Updating..]



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

*[The Digit Tutorials Index Organised][Updating..]*

This is Index of tutorials in TDF .Thanks to all respective authors of tutorials.

 Security
Windows Protection
 Protect from Keyloggers
 Avoid USB devices Virus / Worms
 Tutorial: Registry tracing & Software behaviour​---------------------------------------------------------------

 Internet
Firefox: Extreme Speed!
 How To Login Faster in Gmail and Orkut
 All abt Blogspot ! ! !
 ( Tips n' Tricks )  Reducing Data Transfer while Surfing
 Bsnl 2-8 download while u r asleep(my tutorial)
 port forwarding..........
 Online Safety
 IR Booking Pointer
 Speed up Torrents
 Boost ur net speed 
 Torrenting For Dummies
 Download all night and still keep you power bills down
The basics of a firewall
[Guide] About P2P Softwares.
How to: Increase Website Traffic
In depth information about BitTorrent and P2P technology
[Tutorial] Configure Almost Any Modem
Guide : BSNL BroadBand Plan Change For Beginners
Increase Utorrent Download Speed using Tweaking!!   
How to Switch Among Different Networks
How to Use Older Extensions and Themes With Newer Versions of Firefox ​---------------------------------------------------------------

Softwares/Windows

Installing XP from a pendrive.
Flashing Firmware Guide
MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...
Installing XP after VISTA in DUAL BOOT
How to turn any application portable and run from a USB drive
Using Windows Vista: The MVP Way
MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!
TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !
TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?
100 Windows XP RUN COMMANDS
Format Hard Disk
Add "find Target" To Your Shortcuts!
[Solution] How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows Administrator Password?
TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista
MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows VISTA Super Fast
COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles   
99 ways to make your computer blazingly fast
TUTORIAL : Modded System Files using Resource Hacker
300 Freeware software's and 60 Wallpaper sites
Using PenDrive as RAM VISTA only
[Tutorial]Create Your Own Windows XP Unattended CD
How to Add Command Prompt To Folder Context Menu
How To Eject/Close CD/DVD Drive Tray With Desktop Shortcut
How to disable specific items from loading in control panel
Refrain Command Prompt from Disappearing
How to Play Winamp Within Winamp
Windows Xp keyboard Shortcuts Overview
How to Make a Play list File with Notepad for Media Players
How to Show Your Name Beside Taskbar Clock
Multi Partition a USB Flash Drive in Windows​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware
Improve Laptop Battery Life
 A Guide To Cleaning Ur PC Inside-Out
 A good Basic BIOS Tutorial
 Music Player Volume and Ear Safety Guide !!
 A newbie's guide to Overclocking a Athlon XP CPU
 How to make an inexpensive & efficient Computer
 Creating Win XP bootable CD
 PC Maintainence Guide
Overheating problems
Basic Guide Purchase a New System
!!!UPS Modding!!! + >>>Increase Backup time Manyfold<<<
Overclocking Amd X2 4800+ & XFX 8800GT (good for any AMD OC)
 [Tutorial] How To Connect DishTV To Your PC
Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive​---------------------------------------------------------------

Movies:
How to Burn 4 Movies on 1 DVD
 Converting a Black & White Picture to Color
 A Guide to Copying DVD Movies
 Guide : Copy DVD Movies Without Any Errors !!!
Create your own Very high quality DVDRiPs (Almost Lossless) with AC3 sound.(Tutorial)
Playing media files without any issues
How To Capture Video With Windows Movie Maker​---------------------------------------------------------------

Photography
Making passport size photographs and Printing them
 All About Graphic Designing..!! [56k warning]
YOUNG TO OLD  (Age progression Photoshop)
Transparent GIFs, Photoshop Tutorials
Morphing tutorial Photoshop (Fake faces Easy steps)
Making a Ghost
Create the Flash Logo (Photoshop Tutorial)
Make your own Google Logo (Photoshop Tutorial)
Matrix Style Cyber Effect ( Photoshop Tutorial )
Earth Ablaze! (Photoshop Tutorial)
how r the desings in .nfo files made???
Radical Car Body Painting (Photoshop) ​---------------------------------------------------------------

Hacking/Tricks/Tips
TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!
 All in 1 >> IM Hacks ! ! !​ ---------------------------------------------------------------

Linux
Linux Guides (Must Read)
 Installing Linux, a dual boot system with Windows and Linux
 Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)
Make/Convert DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5(linux)
Installing Windows 7 RC 7100 and Ubuntu 9.04
How to Create FreeBSD 7 DVD From CDs​ ---------------------------------------------------------------

Misc:
How to block unwanted elements on Think Digit Forum.
 Bet you never know this secrets
 Know Your Operating System Install Date
 MeGa LiSt Of SiTeS ::All Free Free Free: Have A Look HERE
 How to Avoid Pornography
 Connect TV to Pc
Post in hindi in digit forum                      
 replace your avatar in picture to animation for free
Guide to heatlhy Computing
Create a bootable USB drive!
Lock Any Folder Without Any Software!!!
Basic guide to right power supply:
121 Rupee remote​---------------------------------------------------------------

Gaming:
Play DivX/Xvid/MP3 on your Playstation 2.
Will this game run on this configuration? (Not a tut but useful)
Share saved games between Multiple OS- For hardcore Gamers (Works for XP/Vista/7)​---------------------------------------------------------------

Mobile:
MusicPlayerVolume & EarSafety Guide !!
Buying a New Mobile? Check Out These Sites
Latest Cellphone Prices Here! (Refer 1st Page)
 Edit a msg in the inbox (fone)
Run Opera mini on Nokia s40(v2, v3, v5)
      enhance ur w700i wid new acoustic driver, increased sms capacity
FREE AIRTEL Live gprs hack ​----------------------------------------------------------------

Programming:
Free Resources for Learning Programming​----------------------------------------------------------------



Please PM me or post here for updating this thread with your tutorials


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 21, 2009)

nice initiative...congrats.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ welcome

I welcome ur suggestions
n do PM ME the tuts i missed including any section like open source


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok. Even I will see how long you will keep up !!
Nice Initiative definitely though.

here is my old goodie
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65381


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Ok. Even I will see how long you will keep up !!
> Nice Initiative definitely though.
> 
> here is my old goodie
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65381






added ur topic
added CoolG5 topic on request


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the nice compillation, BTW there are some old goodies too, they are really as good as the proverb "old is gold", maybe you could check that out........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

I need u ppl help..plz atleast post ur own old threads or fav ones ...can make my job smooth...so pls contribute if u bookmarked or came across good old tuts


----------



## Coool (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys, how about making this thread sticky???


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 23, 2009)

^^
+1
Nice !dea and good compilation for newbie to this forum


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2009)

This deserves to be a sticky.  Nice job.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ all

thankx guys for replies

i donno how to request the topic to be sticky....hope u guys make it...

anyway plz contribute some topic

thankx


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Effort. Keep updating it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ thanks will keep updating

update:added Vishal topics on request

i welcome all to contribute more

thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 23, 2009)

Great compilation. Keep up the good job.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Guess what...the max tuts r urs i think...anyway nice tuts of urs...was useful


----------



## confused!! (Feb 23, 2009)

Great thread...good job Gopi. Sticky or not, I am bookmarking this page


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome work and an innovative idea !!
Keep it up


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

update:added 3 topics


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,
Does this qualifies ur category
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40944
I think it comes under *Mobile* section


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ya it does...u want me to add?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes!!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28large.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ added


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are the some tuts....

How to: Increase Website Traffic
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64143

Create a bootable USB drive!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101655

Lock Any Folder Without Any Software!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98353


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ dude first topic is already added

update:added 2nd and 3rd topic

thanks for contribution


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ dude first topic is already added



Next time this won't happen


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 26, 2009)

Good effort.
One point i want to tell you that please also add the name of the Writers of tutorials.
e.g.  





> Windows Protection : Author Name


This will surely motivate all the members.
Also please add my tute :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109108


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 26, 2009)

gr8 efforts dude.
Keep going.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

as i already suggested, all of the useful informations around in the forum may be compiled and put into a / some FAST TRACK..  Digit will do it for readers..??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent work done Gopi ... Thnx for it ! Keep it up


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 26, 2009)

@amir

The issue is not abt adding author name but its time consuming job

If some of u can list the authors in the order for each section i will add it 

I have to open each tut n add 
Again some say u add profile link etc
So ppl give suggestion at once else updating is time consuming


----------



## Revolution (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice.....


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

Did u added this one...If so sorry.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109188


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 27, 2009)

update:
added requests of
BBThumbHealer
Cool
amir
thankx for contrib


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Great make sure you keep updating when required..!!!
Great job done by u!!!


----------



## Coool (Mar 5, 2009)

Add this one too
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 5, 2009)

added
cool reqeust


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 25, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96954
Add this one...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 27, 2009)

^^done........cant change the font coz td has disabled js..........will change font later


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

Please include these two here...
Basic guide to right power supply: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472
And
121 Rupee remote: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1111168#post1111168


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 12, 2009)

^^Added rhitwick request..thanks for contrib


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

Great Job  (One mine created thread is also there )


----------



## Crazykiller (May 13, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 13, 2009)

Still works 
Make/Convert DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5(linux)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32416


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2009)

^hey wow...after a long time...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 13, 2009)

Thnks for rply





Rollercoaster said:


> Still works
> Make/Convert DVD iso from CD isos of Fedora Core 5(linux)
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32416



^^is that a request to add?pls specify clearly or jus comment


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

^^ Its a good tut! So add!


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 14, 2009)

Stil work 

Overclocking Amd X2 4800+ & XFX 8800GT (good for any AMD OC)

!!!UPS Modding!!! + >>>Increase Backup time Manyfold<<<

Share saved games between Multiple OS- For hardcore Gamers (Works for XP/Vista/7  )

In depth information about BitTorrent and P2P technology


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2009)

^^ added


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 6, 2009)

added nukcore request


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 28, 2009)

added Krazzy Warrior request


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

^thxx....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

add my tutorial plzzzzz
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118732


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 29, 2009)

Gud wrk....Thanks for sharing info..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

Aspire said:


> my tutorial



lol! its not ur tut..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

silicon_fusion said:


> Gud wrk....Thanks for sharing info..



No problem
@Krazzy
There is the source check it


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 1, 2009)

added vardos req


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

Include this:-  	
Increase Utorrent Download Speed using Tweaking!!   -- By KRazZy Warrior


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Include this:-
> Increase Utorrent Download Speed using Tweaking!!   -- By KRazZy Warrior



done...thanks for contrib


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2009)

My Tutorials 

How to Add Command Prompt To Folder Context Menu
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113351

How To Eject/Close CD/DVD Drive Tray With Desktop Shortcut
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102559

How to disable specific items from loading in control panel
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98633

Refrain Command Prompt from Disappearing
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94863

How to Use Pen Drive or Usb Flash Drive drive with NTFS
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93575

How to Play Winamp Within Winamp
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83915

How to Switch Among Different Networks
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80965

Windows Xp keyboard Shortcuts Overview
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76436

Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77208

How to Create FreeBSD 7 DVD From CDs
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84700

How To Capture Video With Windows Movie Maker
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85967

How to Make a Play list File with Notepad for Media Players
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88515

How to Use Older Extensions and Themes With Newer Versions of Firefox
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89552

How to Show Your Name Beside Taskbar Clock
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91133


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 8, 2009)

^^Added topgear articles
thnks for contribution


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm flattered


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Gud post ....Keep the gud work going...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2009)

Multi Partition a USB Flash Drive in Windows
^^ u can add this!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2009)

@gopi.. Chalaa gap vacchindaa? deniki ra????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2009)

^  will u stop posting in language which i/we don't know! use Hindi or preferably ENGLISH! Otherwise get prepared for some Bengali strokes


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Lol


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 14, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @gopi.. Chalaa gap vacchindaa? deniki ra????



denikoo he he...mama chup!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  will u stop posting in language which i/we don't know! use Hindi or preferably ENGLISH! Otherwise get prepared for some Bengali strokes


why wats wrong?love to check ur strokes

krazy ra ra rei chuskuntham item ga


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2009)

নুব্ বম্সি,গওপি!!! :প্(ডওন্ট্ টকএ ইট্ সএরিওউস্ল্য্) টু টএল্গু উসএ করএগ টওহ্ মএইন্ বএন্গলি মএইন্ প্wন্ করুগ :এবিল্:

^^its not bengali actually   If there is any bengali chela here, he can tell u what i have wrote....ok, back to serious talk! guys this is a public forum and most of us dont know Telugu yet most of us know Hindi, but still can u guys write in ENGLISH!!


----------



## nileshkumar (Mar 12, 2010)

rea lly good ones i must say, you can see some of the sites like tipsntrick.com to some more things in your list.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2010)

^^ welcome


----------



## Neuron (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey there is this 'Installing xp from a pendrive' tut. i've created.It would be good to see it added to the list.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 7, 2012)

@Krazzy Isn't that Assamese?? Though I can read what you wrote just because of the alphabets..!!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

fix those crappy looking Fonts!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Where was I all these days. Just found this. Great compilation


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> fix those crappy looking Fonts!!!



Done.Thanks to notepad++ 



thetechfreak said:


> Where was I all these days. Just found this. Great compilation



Thanks man


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Wow man you are so damn quick.+1 for your activeness.
It looks much better and neat now!!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

Edit: Add bullets to each tut.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Mar 16, 2012)

excellent effort mate...trust many wud benefit from this..keep up the good work...thanks.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow nice thread


----------



## bhvm (May 8, 2017)

My new guide here-
Improve the Bass Punch of Your Subwoofer
Thanks.


----------

